# Which direction to lay 12x24 tile?



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

Lay the floor tile on a 90 degree angle so you don't have to worry about "matching" anything else?


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

I've only ever seen that kind of tile be set horizontally, rather than vertically. Here's a picture on my website, scroll to the bottom http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/bathroom-beautiful.html

You can also go to flickr or istockphoto.com and enter "bathroom" in the search engine to see more photos. Hope this helps...


----------

